# Deer Creek invite for RIGHT now.



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Kinda wierd but I feel like hucking bait at DC for some fatty bows this afternoon. I will be throwing tubes with my second pole. Any one interested?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

If I wasn't up in kaysville I would join ya! Have fun!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Ill give you an hour to be here... :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll be at rainbow bay if any one wants to join. I'll be in a white coat.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hope you caught some fish, Nor-tah. Let us know how you did.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Hope you caught some fish, Nor-tah. Let us know how you did.


You're a nice guy msjhieiffe. :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you caught some fish, Nor-tah. Let us know how you did.
> ...


Who in the hell is msjhieffe? :lol:

I'm really on the verge of changing my user name. I can't handle all the abuse.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

For the longest time I thought your user name was *mischief*, but then I looked and it wasn't. That's what I always read when I read one of your posts.

Mischief would be appropriate. :mrgreen:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Mischief would be appropriate. :mrgreen:


Hmmm...I don't know. "Mischief" sounds kind of gay. I'll consider it though. I'm going to sit down and really evaluate my user name situation and try to come up with something good.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

People who change there user name are gay. :lol: Just kidding nortah and fish glymph or what ever your name is today. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Schooled by old timers*

I kill you fixed blade. I hate when you drink at night! :lol: :lol:

Back from DC. I had to get out and fish tonight and after about a year of not hucking cheese I decided to see if I remembered how. :mrgreen: I decided rainbow bay would do the trick. I parked my car and noticed two old timers in the distance. I got my things loaded and headed down the hill to fish near them. As I approached them I saw some white bellies in the water in front of them (bows on a stringer). "Hows the catching?", I asked them. The one guy smiled at me and said, "The catching's great, its the fishing thats tough". Gotta love em. I saw multiple jars open behind them and asked what color they were eatin. He was excited and told me that the rainbow twist and the chartreuse was working the best. I told him that was good because those where the exact colors I brought. 
I walked 50 or so yards beyond them and got rigged up. As I was doing this I glanced over and noticed both of them reeling in fiesty bows. I was excited and cast out my own rig. Then I tried fly and a bubble, nothing, then tube jigs, nothing, then some other things and all this time I am watching these two reel in fish after fish!!! I finally gave in and put PB on the rod I was casting with. I cast out and waited and waited some more. NOTHING was happening for me. About this time the two old guys finish with four each and are walking back to their car.. I, like any good fisherman, ran over and took the HOT spot. 
It wasnt nearly as fast for me but I did end up catching 4 bows. They ranged from 13-17 inches and fought very well. The storm kicked up and I got out of there. It was a fun night. I got one pic on my camera phone so its not the best but I will try to post it later.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, how'd you know I've been drinking? :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice, Nor-tah. I'd take 4 decent sized bows any day. Sorry to hear the old guys kicked your butt though. :lol: I guess those geysers just have the magic touch...or something. :?


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

-*|*- go goo hucker go go goo hucker -*|*-


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Huge goo hucker fan. :lol: 

I haven't hucked any goo for a while. Maybe I'll give it a try soon.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Morning msjidfischigles. You going fishing this weekend?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Schooled by old timers*



Nor-tah said:


> I kill you fixed blade. I hate when you drink at night! :lol: :lol:


I too prefer when he drinks an the AM.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Morning msjidfischigles. You going fishing this weekend?


Oh wow, I think fixed blade is still drinking. Did you pull another all-night kegger? :lol:

Morning fixed. Yeah, I think I'm actually gonna bust out the scuba gear and go spearfishing at Fish Lake today. :twisted: 
Nah...I'm probably gonna head up to Yankee Meadow this afternoon after my **** chemistry class. I'm hoping to beat the bad weather. It's supposed to snow this weekend. :evil:

How about you, you going fishing?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Morning *msjidfischigles*. You going fishing this weekend?


I dont know why I find this so funny but I do. I feel like the silly drunk here. This is what I am doing. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Mischief is the Honor Code violater version of bad.... and it is a bad thing. If it was a Ute, it would be NAUGHTY... and involve a blond girl fishing in nothing but hip waders.  :lol:

So... not sure what the name should be changed to but i agree with mjschijf's assessment of the name "mischief" as being a little bit gay. Sounds like something these guys would be up to....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nothing wrong with mischief...

...At least it's not Miss Chief.

...Better than Boy St. George, too. :lol: 

Why change your name? We're all used to not being able to pronounce it anyway.

Be proud of your inner Dutchie. 8)


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry about ditching out on you for chasing birds, glad to hear you didn't waste the night.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. I guess I will keep my user name for now. LOAH is right, everyone is probably used to not knowing how to pronounce my name. I mean, it's original...unlike "fixed blade". What kind of a crap name is that? :mrgreen:


----------

